# Yet more dogs stolen



## mickyb (Oct 31, 2008)

On doglost please help find these poor dogs
Spaniel English Springer
Gender Female
Operation Spayed
Age Adult
Build Medium
Colour both are liver and white
Tail Docked
Marks & Scars Mo is on the left and Ivy on the right of the photo.
Tagged Unknown
Microchipped Yes
Tattooed No
Date Lost 30 Dec 2011
Where Lost Balcombe. 
Lost In Region South East
Lost In Post Area RH1




Other Info Both stolen from kennels in garden. MO is 4 and the mother of Ivy who is 2. Both dogs are spayed.
Phone 1 01444 811860
Phone 2


----------

